# Potpourri -- Pretty, Unique, Anything



## Kat (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## yiostheoy (Jul 12, 2016)

The babe in the road is kind of a dumb idea though.


----------



## yiostheoy (Jul 12, 2016)

The double rainbow is the most beautiful !!


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## S.J. (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## S.J. (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## S.J. (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## S.J. (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## S.J. (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## Pogo (Jul 12, 2016)

Kat said:


>




Dat real??   Dat's my favrit.

This is near where I live, my favorite hike ....


----------



## Kat (Jul 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 13, 2016)

I posted another in here and forgot to hit send.


----------



## Kat (Jul 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 13, 2016)

Oh look! Baby owl. How adorable!


----------



## Kat (Jul 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 15, 2016)




----------



## April (Jul 16, 2016)

Eight Rainbows! Quite The Phenomenon...Seen In Lehigh Valley, PA.​


----------



## Pogo (Jul 16, 2016)

AngelsNDemons said:


> View attachment 81816
> Eight Rainbows! Quite The Phenomenon...Seen In Lehigh Valley, PA.​



Fake unfortunately, and from the arcs impossible.  You'd need two suns.
It was doctored from this one which is probably real:




​
That's a triple with a faint fourth rising to the right in parallel with #2.  Most I've ever seen was a triple --- two well defined beams with a third faint one trying to get through, all in the same arc.  That was about 40 miles south of the above pic, after a storm that stopped our baseball game.


----------



## Kat (Jul 16, 2016)

I remember reading about those(that AND posted), and I am thinking with the story behind it, they are real Pogo 

But, I could be wrong. Even if it would be the first time in my life.


----------



## Kat (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## Pogo (Jul 17, 2016)

From last night, Washington DC:






Kat said:


> I remember reading about those(that AND posted), and I am thinking with the story behind it, they are real Pogo
> 
> But, I could be wrong. Even if it would be the first time in my life.



It's actually famous -- see here for erudite discussion...


----------



## April (Jul 17, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 18, 2016)

Magpie


----------



## Kat (Jul 18, 2016)

Magpie


----------



## Kat (Jul 18, 2016)

Flight of the Taiwan Blue Magpie


----------



## Kat (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 18, 2016)

Must be an awesome sight.


----------



## Kat (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 20, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 20, 2016)

Pure &amp; Simple Joy by Adrian Murray, on Flickr


----------



## Kat (Jul 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 30, 2016)

Born in Hawaii, Zoe is the only known captive golden zebra in existence. Woah.


----------



## Kat (Jul 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 30, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 31, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 31, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 31, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 31, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 31, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 31, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 31, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 31, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 31, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 31, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 31, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 31, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 31, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 31, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## April (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## April (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## April (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 2, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 2, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 2, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 2, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 2, 2016)




----------



## AnCap'n_Murica (Aug 2, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 2, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 2, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 2, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 2, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 4, 2016)




----------



## Pogo (Aug 4, 2016)

Empire State Building lit up (today) to mark a "subway series" between its two baseball teams, the National League Mets and the American League Wankees -- the left side is supposed to be blue/white Yankee pinstripes, the right the blue/orange of the Mets:





​Fun fact: the Mets get their blue and orange colors directly from the two departed teams they replaced, the blue of the Brooklyn Dodgers and the orange of the New York Giants.


----------



## April (Aug 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 5, 2016)

AngelsNDemons said:


> View attachment 84303​





I love that. Never have seen a white hummer. Been feeding and watching for years.


----------



## Kat (Aug 5, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 5, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 5, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 5, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 5, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 6, 2016)

eww??


----------



## Kat (Aug 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 6, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 6, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 6, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 6, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 6, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 7, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 7, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 13, 2016)

Rice fields, Vietnam


----------



## Kat (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 20, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 20, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 20, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 20, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 20, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 20, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 20, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 20, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 20, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 20, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 20, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Aug 20, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Aug 20, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Aug 20, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 20, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Aug 20, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Aug 20, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 25, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 29, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 31, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 31, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 31, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 31, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 31, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Two Thumbs (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Two Thumbs (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Two Thumbs (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Two Thumbs (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 1, 2016)

Kat said:


>



I love that!  Gorgeous.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 1, 2016)

Two Thumbs said:


>



Awesome!  A peoplecycle!


----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 3, 2016)

aww so cute


----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 7, 2016)




----------



## keepitreal (Oct 7, 2016)

Lol...they're all so freaking cute, I'll be here all night,
work in the a.m. though so, nighters.

Nice way to end the night here, thx.


----------



## Kat (Oct 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## keepitreal (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 14, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 14, 2016)




----------



## Coyote (Oct 14, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 14, 2016)

Coyote said:


>



Oooo.  Pretty.


----------



## Kat (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 19, 2016)

South African wildlife painter Leon Fouche creates hyper real paintings of animals | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Kat (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 31, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 31, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 31, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 31, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 31, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 31, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 6, 2016)




----------



## blackhawk (Nov 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 18, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 20, 2016)

Maersk Shams &#x27;Explored 19th/Nov/16&#x27; by Mickoo737, on Flickr


----------



## Kat (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## April (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 25, 2016)

AngelsNDemons said:


> View attachment 99914​




awwwwwwwww


----------



## Kat (Nov 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 27, 2016)




----------



## April (Nov 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 29, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Nov 30, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Nov 30, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Nov 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 1, 2016)

ack!


----------



## Kat (Dec 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 8, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2016)

Kat said:


>



Awesome!  Is that real?


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 9, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...




I don't know for sure, but it looks it.


----------



## Kat (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## Dalia (Dec 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jan 1, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 1, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 1, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 1, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 1, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 1, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 1, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 1, 2017)




----------



## April (Jan 6, 2017)




----------



## April (Jan 6, 2017)




----------



## April (Jan 6, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Yarddog (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Yarddog (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Yarddog (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Yarddog (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Yarddog (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Yarddog (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Yarddog (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Yarddog (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Yarddog (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Yarddog (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## April (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 12, 2017)

Chair. Huh?


----------



## Kat (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## AnCap'n_Murica (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 12, 2017)

AnCap'n_Murica said:


>





LOL You scared me!


----------



## AnCap'n_Murica (Jan 12, 2017)

Kat said:


> LOL You scared me!


I've been known to have that effect on lots of wimmins.


----------



## Kat (Jan 12, 2017)

Beautiful horse ♥♥


----------



## Kat (Jan 12, 2017)

AnCap'n_Murica said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > LOL You scared me!
> ...




LOL No, I meant your post popped in as I was posting, and was not expecting.


----------



## Kat (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## AnCap'n_Murica (Jan 12, 2017)

Kat said:


> LOL No, I meant your post popped in as I was posting, and was not expecting.


Hmmm...I usually only have that affect on Redheads.


----------



## Kat (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 12, 2017)

AnCap'n_Murica said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > LOL No, I meant your post popped in as I was posting, and was not expecting.
> ...




Oh?? Why is that?


----------



## Kat (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## AnCap'n_Murica (Jan 12, 2017)

Kat said:


> AnCap'n_Murica said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...


----------



## Kat (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 13, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 13, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 13, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 13, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 13, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 13, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 13, 2017)




----------



## April (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## Yarddog (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## Yarddog (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## Yarddog (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## Yarddog (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## Yarddog (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## Yarddog (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## Yarddog (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## Yarddog (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## Yarddog (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## Yarddog (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## Yarddog (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## Yarddog (Jan 16, 2017)

She needs to find a new Cleaner, or is that a vaccum cleaner bag she's wearing?


----------



## Yarddog (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## April (Jan 17, 2017)




----------



## April (Jan 17, 2017)




----------



## April (Jan 17, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 20, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 21, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 21, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 21, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 21, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 21, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 21, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 21, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 21, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 21, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 21, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 21, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 21, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 21, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 23, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 23, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 23, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 23, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 23, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 23, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 23, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 23, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 23, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 23, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## Yarddog (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## Yarddog (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## Yarddog (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 27, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 27, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 27, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 27, 2017)

Wonder why those last 2 got so tiny. They weren't..


----------



## Kat (Jan 27, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 27, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 27, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 27, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 27, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 29, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 29, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 29, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 29, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 29, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 29, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 29, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 31, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 31, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 31, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 31, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 31, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 31, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 31, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 31, 2017)

Mary Tyler Moore's final years paint a turbulent picture | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Kat (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## April (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## April (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 4, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 4, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 4, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 4, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 4, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 4, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 4, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 4, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 4, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 4, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 4, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 4, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 4, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 4, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 4, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 4, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 4, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## April (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## April (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## April (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 6, 2017)




----------



## April (Feb 6, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 8, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 8, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 8, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 8, 2017)




----------



## Wyatt earp (Feb 8, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 8, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 8, 2017)

bear513 said:


>




That scared me LOL!!


----------



## Kat (Feb 8, 2017)




----------



## Wyatt earp (Feb 8, 2017)

Kat said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...




Sorry can't sleep,  and getting sleep happy. 

Lol


----------



## Kat (Feb 8, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 8, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 8, 2017)




----------



## blackhawk (Feb 8, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 8, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 9, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 9, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 9, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 9, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 9, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (Feb 9, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (Feb 9, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 9, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 9, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 10, 2017)




----------



## featherlite (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 12, 2017)

drifter said:


>




awwwwwww   ♥♥


----------



## Kat (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## featherlite (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 14, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 14, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 14, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 15, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 15, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 15, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 15, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 15, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 15, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 15, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 15, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 15, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 15, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 15, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 15, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 15, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 15, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 15, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 15, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 15, 2017)

You on vacation?


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 15, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 15, 2017)

Manonthestreet said:


> You on vacation?



Only in my mind


----------



## featherlite (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## featherlite (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## blackhawk (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 17, 2017)

Sheesh, How did I double post?


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 17, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 17, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 17, 2017)

Outside napping nook


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 17, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 17, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 17, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 17, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 17, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 17, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 17, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 17, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 17, 2017)




----------



## April (Feb 18, 2017)




----------



## April (Feb 18, 2017)




----------



## April (Feb 18, 2017)




----------



## Yarddog (Feb 18, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 25, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 25, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 25, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 25, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 25, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 28, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 28, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 28, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 28, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 28, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 3, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 3, 2017)

Luxury Residential Projects Now Offer Everything Hotels Do… and Sometimes More - Mansion Global


----------



## Kat (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## April (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 5, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 5, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 5, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 5, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 5, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 5, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 5, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 5, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 5, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 5, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 5, 2017)




----------



## yiostheoy (Mar 5, 2017)

Kat said:


>


The serpent that beguiled Eve !!


----------



## Kat (Mar 5, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...




That thing really gives me the creeps!


----------



## yiostheoy (Mar 5, 2017)

Kat said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...


It is certainly a beautiful python.

You can tell it is not poisonous because it only has one nostril on each side rather than two.

Vipers have two on each side, with one of them being a heat sensor used to strike with.


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 5, 2017)




----------



## featherlite (Mar 5, 2017)




----------



## blackhawk (Mar 5, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 6, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 6, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 6, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 6, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 6, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 6, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 6, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 6, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 6, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 6, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 6, 2017)




----------



## blackhawk (Mar 7, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 9, 2017)

Laforet Air | Aerial Photography of 10 Major Cities by Vincent Laforet


----------



## featherlite (Mar 9, 2017)




----------



## blackhawk (Mar 9, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 10, 2017)

'Chameleon house' in the California covered in mirrors | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 12, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 14, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 14, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 14, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 14, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 14, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 14, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 14, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 14, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 15, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 15, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 15, 2017)




----------



## blackhawk (Mar 15, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 15, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 15, 2017)




----------



## April (Mar 15, 2017)

drifter said:


>


They look like lil penguins!


----------



## April (Mar 15, 2017)

drifter said:


>


Those cheeks!!!


----------



## April (Mar 15, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 15, 2017)

AngelsNDemons said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



so cute LOL


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 15, 2017)




----------



## April (Mar 15, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 18, 2017)




----------



## April (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## April (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## April (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 19, 2017)

AngelsNDemons said:


> View attachment 117557​



Beautiful


----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 20, 2017)

Tasmania underwater lighting phenomena caught on camera | Daily Mail Online


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 22, 2017)




----------



## April (Mar 22, 2017)




----------



## April (Mar 22, 2017)




----------



## April (Mar 22, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 23, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 23, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 23, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 23, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 24, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 24, 2017)

drifter said:


>



I see the Easter Egg so COOL!


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 24, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 24, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 24, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 24, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 24, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 25, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 25, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 25, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 25, 2017)




----------



## Pogo (Mar 25, 2017)

drifter said:


>



I can see that's Savanna but it looks like the River LIffey in Dublin.


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 25, 2017)

Pogo said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Yep Savannah.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 25, 2017)

drifter said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



I have a shot of the bridge in Dublin from the same angle. 
This isn't it but another one found on the webs.....


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 25, 2017)

Pogo said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Wow very simililar, and both pretty.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 25, 2017)

drifter said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



If it's summertime that could be ten or eleven at night.  Northern latitudes yanno.


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 25, 2017)

Pogo said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



I've never been to Dublin or Savannah, but both are lovely.


----------



## Kat (Mar 26, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 26, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 26, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 26, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 26, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 26, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 26, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 26, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 26, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 26, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 26, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 26, 2017)




----------



## Yarddog (Mar 26, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 26, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 26, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 26, 2017)




----------



## Yarddog (Mar 26, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 26, 2017)




----------



## April (Mar 26, 2017)




----------



## April (Mar 26, 2017)




----------



## April (Mar 26, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 26, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 26, 2017)




----------



## April (Mar 26, 2017)




----------



## featherlite (Mar 28, 2017)




----------



## featherlite (Mar 28, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 29, 2017)

Combed waves


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 30, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 30, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 30, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 30, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 30, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 30, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 30, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 30, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (Mar 30, 2017)

drifter said:


>



That is a sweet setup!


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 30, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (Mar 30, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 30, 2017)

So relaxing looking


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 30, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## CeeCee (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 2, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 3, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 3, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 3, 2017)




----------



## April (Apr 3, 2017)




----------



## April (Apr 3, 2017)




----------



## April (Apr 3, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 4, 2017)

I love looking at interior design of homes


----------



## Kat (Apr 4, 2017)

drifter said:


> I love looking at interior design of homes




Me too....for quite a while now...since I am moving. Already bought a house now though. Still like to look at everything though. Can get some good ideas.


----------



## Kat (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 4, 2017)

Kat said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > I love looking at interior design of homes
> ...



I like looking at the parade of home too in the summer time.  Houses inside interior and outside exterior GREAT.


----------



## Kat (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 4, 2017)

drifter said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...




Same here.


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 5, 2017)




----------



## April (Apr 6, 2017)




----------



## April (Apr 6, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 7, 2017)

Are these the most elaborate wedding cakes of all time? | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Kat (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## April (Apr 8, 2017)

Manonthestreet said:


> Are these the most elaborate wedding cakes of all time? | Daily Mail Online


Wow!


----------



## April (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 9, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 9, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 9, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 9, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 9, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 9, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 9, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 9, 2017)




----------



## April (Apr 10, 2017)




----------



## April (Apr 10, 2017)




----------



## April (Apr 10, 2017)




----------



## featherlite (Apr 10, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 10, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 10, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 10, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 11, 2017)

Cute dog bath


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## April (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## April (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 12, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 12, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 12, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 12, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 12, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 12, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 12, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 13, 2017)




----------



## Desperado (Apr 13, 2017)

Butterfly World[/IMG] 


Butterfly World


----------



## Desperado (Apr 13, 2017)

Coral by https://www.flickr.com/photos/desperado8/


----------



## featherlite (Apr 13, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 14, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 14, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 14, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 14, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 14, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 14, 2017)




----------



## featherlite (Apr 15, 2017)




----------



## featherlite (Apr 15, 2017)




----------



## xotoxi (Apr 15, 2017)

Anything???

Hmm...


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## April (Apr 19, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 20, 2017)

xotoxi said:


> Anything???
> 
> Hmm...




Nekkid pics of you go in that other thread xo!!   xotoxi


----------



## Kat (Apr 20, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 20, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 20, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 20, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 20, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 20, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 20, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 20, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 20, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 20, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 20, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 20, 2017)

Dragon and Tiger Pagodas,Lotus Lake,Kaohsiung~高雄蓮池潭龍虎塔 by Estrella Chuang 心星, on Flickr


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 21, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 21, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 21, 2017)




----------



## April (Apr 21, 2017)




----------



## April (Apr 21, 2017)




----------



## April (Apr 21, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 23, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 23, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 23, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 23, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 23, 2017)

Yes, this is a real house...tweaked with art. Not my cuppa for sure..


----------



## April (Apr 23, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 24, 2017)

&quot;The only lasting beauty is the beauty of the heart.&quot; -- Rumi -- EXPLORED by judecat ( celebrating spring), on Flickr


----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 24, 2017)

SCO_Drummond_Castle_Crieff_01 by Julian Weyer, on Flickr


----------



## Kat (Apr 25, 2017)

(may have posted this before)


----------



## Kat (Apr 25, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 25, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 25, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 25, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 25, 2017)




----------



## keepitreal (Apr 25, 2017)




----------



## keepitreal (Apr 25, 2017)

This reminded me of you Kat(cuz of your sig)


----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 25, 2017)

Kat said:


> (may have posted this before)


tell me thats magnetic ........


----------



## April (Apr 25, 2017)




----------



## April (Apr 25, 2017)




----------



## TheOldSchool (Apr 25, 2017)

First image that pops up when you search "beautiful" on Google:






First image that pops up when you search "beautiful" on Bing and apparently Yahoo and DuckDuckGo too... there goes the plan to post the top thing from every popular search engine :


----------



## Kat (Apr 25, 2017)

Manonthestreet said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > (may have posted this before)
> ...




Nope. I am sure it has ''posts'' on the end to stick through the ears though.


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 26, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 26, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 26, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 26, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 26, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 26, 2017)




----------



## April (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## April (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 29, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## April (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## Kat (May 1, 2017)




----------



## Kat (May 1, 2017)




----------



## Kat (May 1, 2017)




----------



## Kat (May 1, 2017)




----------



## Kat (May 1, 2017)




----------



## Kat (May 1, 2017)




----------



## Kat (May 1, 2017)




----------



## April (May 1, 2017)




----------



## April (May 1, 2017)




----------



## April (May 1, 2017)




----------



## featherlite (May 1, 2017)




----------



## featherlite (May 1, 2017)




----------



## Kat (May 2, 2017)




----------



## Kat (May 2, 2017)




----------



## Kat (May 2, 2017)




----------



## Kat (May 2, 2017)




----------



## Kat (May 2, 2017)




----------



## Kat (May 2, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (May 2, 2017)

Crescent Moon inside the Palace of Fine Arts by Scott Severn, on Flickr


----------



## Manonthestreet (May 2, 2017)

Moonlit Outlook (Explored 29-4-2017) by Mario Calma, on Flickr


----------



## April (May 2, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 3, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 3, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 3, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 3, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 3, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 3, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 3, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 3, 2017)




----------



## April (May 3, 2017)




----------



## April (May 3, 2017)




----------



## April (May 3, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 3, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 4, 2017)




----------



## Kat (May 5, 2017)




----------



## Kat (May 5, 2017)




----------



## Kat (May 5, 2017)




----------



## Kat (May 5, 2017)




----------



## Kat (May 5, 2017)




----------



## Kat (May 5, 2017)




----------



## Kat (May 5, 2017)




----------



## Kat (May 5, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 5, 2017)




----------



## April (May 5, 2017)




----------



## Kat (May 6, 2017)




----------



## Kat (May 6, 2017)




----------



## Kat (May 6, 2017)




----------



## Kat (May 6, 2017)




----------



## Kat (May 6, 2017)




----------



## Kat (May 6, 2017)




----------



## Kat (May 6, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 6, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 6, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 6, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 6, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 6, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 6, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 6, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 6, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 6, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (May 7, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 7, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 7, 2017)




----------



## Kat (May 8, 2017)




----------



## Kat (May 8, 2017)




----------



## Kat (May 8, 2017)




----------



## Kat (May 8, 2017)




----------



## Kat (May 8, 2017)




----------



## Kat (May 8, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 9, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 9, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 9, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 9, 2017)




----------



## featherlite (May 10, 2017)




----------



## featherlite (May 10, 2017)




----------



## Kat (May 10, 2017)




----------



## Kat (May 10, 2017)




----------



## Kat (May 10, 2017)




----------



## Kat (May 10, 2017)




----------



## Kat (May 10, 2017)




----------



## Kat (May 10, 2017)




----------



## Kat (May 10, 2017)




----------



## Kat (May 10, 2017)




----------



## Kat (May 10, 2017)




----------



## Kat (May 10, 2017)




----------



## Kat (May 10, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 10, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 10, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 10, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 10, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 10, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 10, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 10, 2017)




----------



## April (May 11, 2017)




----------



## April (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 12, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 12, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 12, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 12, 2017)




----------



## April (May 15, 2017)




----------



## April (May 15, 2017)




----------



## April (May 15, 2017)




----------



## April (May 15, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 15, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 16, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 16, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 16, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 16, 2017)




----------



## featherlite (May 16, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (May 16, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (May 16, 2017)




----------



## featherlite (May 17, 2017)




----------



## featherlite (May 17, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (May 17, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (May 18, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 18, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 18, 2017)




----------



## April (May 18, 2017)

Kimsooja’s Room of Rainbows in Crystal Palace Buen Retiro Park, Madrid Spain​


----------



## Manonthestreet (May 21, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 21, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 21, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 21, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 21, 2017)




----------



## featherlite (May 21, 2017)




----------



## April (May 23, 2017)




----------



## April (May 23, 2017)




----------



## April (May 23, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 24, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 24, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 24, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 24, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (May 24, 2017)




----------



## featherlite (May 25, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (May 25, 2017)




----------



## April (May 25, 2017)




----------



## April (May 25, 2017)




----------



## April (May 25, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 25, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 25, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 25, 2017)




----------



## April (May 26, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 27, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (May 27, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 27, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 27, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 27, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 27, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 27, 2017)




----------



## April (May 27, 2017)




----------



## April (May 28, 2017)




----------



## April (May 29, 2017)




----------



## April (May 29, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 29, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 29, 2017)




----------



## April (May 31, 2017)




----------



## April (May 31, 2017)




----------



## featherlite (May 31, 2017)




----------



## featherlite (May 31, 2017)




----------



## featherlite (May 31, 2017)




----------



## April (Jun 4, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 4, 2017)

The 100+ Year Old Wisteria at Japan’s Ashikaga Flower Park is Incredible


----------



## Kat (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## April (Jun 6, 2017)




----------



## April (Jun 7, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 8, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 8, 2017)




----------



## April (Jun 8, 2017)




----------



## April (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## featherlite (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## April (Jun 10, 2017)




----------



## April (Jun 10, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 10, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 10, 2017)




----------



## Dan Stubbs (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## April (Jun 14, 2017)




----------



## blackhawk (Jun 14, 2017)




----------



## April (Jun 14, 2017)




----------



## April (Jun 14, 2017)




----------



## April (Jun 14, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 18, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 18, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 18, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 23, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 24, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 24, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 25, 2017)

*The only US banknote with a Native American Indian Chief*


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 25, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 25, 2017)

The Hardships of the American Farmer Revealed in Breathtaking Images - Feature Shoot


----------



## April (Jun 26, 2017)




----------



## April (Jun 26, 2017)




----------



## April (Jun 26, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 26, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 29, 2017)

Newport Beach Pier (explore) by meeyak, on Flickr


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 29, 2017)

Jamison Valley - Three Sisters - Sunset by Michael H, on Flickr


----------



## Kat (Jun 30, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jun 30, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jun 30, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jun 30, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jun 30, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jun 30, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 2, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 2, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jul 4, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jul 4, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jul 4, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jul 4, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 4, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 4, 2017)




----------



## Dan Stubbs (Jul 5, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 5, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 5, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 5, 2017)




----------



## blackhawk (Jul 8, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 8, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 8, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 8, 2017)

Rim Shot III (Grand Canyon, Arizona) by Peter Waller, on Flickr


----------



## April (Jul 8, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 11, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 11, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 11, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 11, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 11, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 12, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 12, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 12, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 13, 2017)




----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 13, 2017)

breaking news on drudge 

Court to rule if leftards own copyright on selfies 






DRUDGE REPORT 2017®


----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 13, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 13, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 13, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 13, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 13, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 13, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 13, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 13, 2017)




----------



## Bonzi (Jul 14, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 15, 2017)




----------



## Bonzi (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## featherlite (Jul 17, 2017)




----------



## featherlite (Jul 17, 2017)




----------



## Bonzi (Jul 17, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 17, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 17, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 17, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 19, 2017)




----------



## Bonzi (Jul 20, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 20, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 20, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 21, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jul 22, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 22, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 23, 2017)

Flying Face by Philippe, on Flickr


----------



## April (Jul 23, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 25, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 25, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 25, 2017)




----------



## Bob Blaylock (Jul 25, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 25, 2017)




----------



## Bob Blaylock (Jul 26, 2017)




----------



## Bonzi (Jul 26, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jul 27, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jul 27, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jul 27, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jul 27, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jul 27, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jul 27, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jul 27, 2017)




----------



## Bonzi (Jul 27, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 27, 2017)




----------



## featherlite (Jul 27, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 28, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 28, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 29, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 29, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 29, 2017)




----------



## Bob Blaylock (Jul 29, 2017)




----------



## Bob Blaylock (Jul 29, 2017)




----------



## Bob Blaylock (Jul 29, 2017)




----------



## Bob Blaylock (Jul 29, 2017)




----------



## Bob Blaylock (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Bonzi (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Bob Blaylock (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## featherlite (Jul 31, 2017)




----------



## Bob Blaylock (Jul 31, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 1, 2017)




----------



## April (Aug 2, 2017)




----------



## April (Aug 2, 2017)




----------



## featherlite (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## featherlite (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## April (Aug 4, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 4, 2017)




----------



## April (Aug 5, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 5, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 5, 2017)




----------



## Bob Blaylock (Aug 5, 2017)




----------



## April (Aug 6, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 6, 2017)




----------



## Bonzi (Aug 7, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 7, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 7, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 7, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 7, 2017)




----------



## Bob Blaylock (Aug 7, 2017)

drifter said:


>



  Is that a funicular railway?


----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 7, 2017)




----------



## featherlite (Aug 7, 2017)




----------



## featherlite (Aug 7, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 7, 2017)

Bob Blaylock said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Yeah


----------



## Bonzi (Aug 8, 2017)




----------



## April (Aug 8, 2017)




----------



## Bob Blaylock (Aug 8, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Aug 9, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Aug 9, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Aug 9, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Aug 9, 2017)




----------



## Bonzi (Aug 9, 2017)




----------



## April (Aug 9, 2017)




----------



## featherlite (Aug 9, 2017)




----------



## featherlite (Aug 9, 2017)




----------



## April (Aug 9, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Aug 10, 2017)




----------



## Bonzi (Aug 10, 2017)




----------



## featherlite (Aug 10, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Aug 11, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Aug 11, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Aug 11, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Aug 11, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Aug 11, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Aug 11, 2017)




----------



## Bonzi (Aug 11, 2017)




----------



## Bonzi (Aug 11, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 11, 2017)




----------



## Bob Blaylock (Aug 12, 2017)




----------



## Bob Blaylock (Aug 12, 2017)




----------



## Bob Blaylock (Aug 12, 2017)




----------



## April (Aug 12, 2017)




----------



## April (Aug 12, 2017)




----------



## April (Aug 12, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 12, 2017)

The Hidden Buddha Surrounded by a Hill of 150,000 Lavenders


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Aug 15, 2017)




----------



## Bonzi (Aug 15, 2017)




----------



## Bonzi (Aug 15, 2017)




----------



## Bob Blaylock (Aug 15, 2017)




----------



## April (Aug 15, 2017)




----------



## featherlite (Aug 15, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 16, 2017)




----------



## Bob Blaylock (Aug 16, 2017)




----------



## April (Aug 17, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 17, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 18, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 18, 2017)




----------



## Bob Blaylock (Aug 18, 2017)




----------



## Bob Blaylock (Aug 18, 2017)

If you have a pair of standard red/blue anaglyph 3D glasses put them on, and look at this image again.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Aug 18, 2017)




----------



## Bob Blaylock (Aug 18, 2017)




----------



## April (Aug 19, 2017)




----------



## Bob Blaylock (Aug 20, 2017)




----------



## Bob Blaylock (Aug 20, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 21, 2017)




----------



## Bob Blaylock (Aug 23, 2017)

Pond scum…


----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 23, 2017)




----------



## April (Aug 24, 2017)

This guy (or gal) is absolutely beautiful...Abyssinian ...


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Aug 24, 2017)

_“I'll tell you what a paramecium is!  That's the paramecium!  It's a one-celled critter with no brain, that can't fly!  Don't mess with me man, I'm a lawyer!”_

  —Robin Williams as Peter Pan in Hook.


----------



## April (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## April (Aug 28, 2017)




----------



## featherlite (Aug 28, 2017)




----------



## April (Aug 28, 2017)




----------



## Bob Blaylock (Aug 28, 2017)




----------



## April (Aug 28, 2017)




----------



## Bob Blaylock (Aug 29, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Aug 30, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Aug 30, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Aug 30, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Aug 30, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 30, 2017)




----------



## April (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 1, 2017)




----------



## Bob Blaylock (Sep 2, 2017)

From earlier this evening.  There's a fire burning somewhere, putting lots of crap in the air.  Enough to dim the setting sun enough to allow me to safely photograph it, and to get a picture sharp enough to show sunspots.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Sep 2, 2017)




----------



## Bob Blaylock (Sep 3, 2017)

A juxtaposition between masculine and feminine.

  It seems a bit odd to me that two of the items shown here hanging over the shower curtain rod to dry, being items that I wear in connection with my role as a very masculine, macho construction worker, need to be hand-washed as if they were delicate, feminine clothing.  But it is what it is.

  So, here it is—two items of very masculine wear, a back-support belt and a high-visibility safety vest, hanging up to dry, next to my wife's pretty, lacy, delicate brassiere.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 3, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 5, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Sep 6, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Sep 6, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 7, 2017)




----------



## Bob Blaylock (Sep 8, 2017)




----------



## Bonzi (Sep 8, 2017)




----------



## April (Sep 9, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Sep 9, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 9, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 9, 2017)




----------



## Bonzi (Sep 10, 2017)




----------



## Bonzi (Sep 10, 2017)

Our puppy Xena


----------



## April (Sep 11, 2017)




----------



## Bob Blaylock (Sep 11, 2017)

WTC_GlassSq_3D by Bob Blaylock, on Flickr


----------



## Bonzi (Sep 12, 2017)




----------



## April (Sep 12, 2017)




----------



## Wyatt earp (Sep 12, 2017)

Bonzi said:


> Our puppy Xena
> 
> View attachment 148433



So cute


----------



## April (Sep 12, 2017)




----------



## April (Sep 12, 2017)




----------



## April (Sep 12, 2017)




----------



## April (Sep 12, 2017)




----------



## April (Sep 12, 2017)

♥​


----------



## April (Sep 13, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 13, 2017)




----------



## featherlite (Sep 14, 2017)




----------



## featherlite (Sep 14, 2017)




----------



## Bob Blaylock (Sep 14, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 15, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 17, 2017)




----------



## Bonzi (Sep 18, 2017)




----------



## April (Sep 18, 2017)




----------



## April (Sep 18, 2017)




----------



## April (Sep 18, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 20, 2017)




----------



## Bonzi (Sep 21, 2017)




----------



## Bob Blaylock (Sep 22, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 22, 2017)




----------



## April (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## April (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## featherlite (Sep 25, 2017)




----------



## April (Sep 25, 2017)




----------



## April (Sep 25, 2017)




----------



## April (Sep 25, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 27, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 27, 2017)




----------



## Bonzi (Sep 28, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 30, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 30, 2017)




----------



## April (Sep 30, 2017)




----------



## Bonzi (Oct 1, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 1, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 1, 2017)




----------



## Bonzi (Oct 2, 2017)




----------



## April (Oct 2, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 3, 2017)




----------



## April (Oct 3, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 5, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 5, 2017)




----------



## Bonzi (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 7, 2017)

Fall Reflection by Orion 2, on Flickr


----------



## April (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## April (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## April (Oct 10, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 13, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 13, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 13, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 14, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 14, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 14, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 14, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 14, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 14, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 14, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 14, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 14, 2017)




----------



## April (Oct 15, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 16, 2017)




----------



## Bonzi (Oct 17, 2017)




----------



## April (Oct 17, 2017)




----------



## April (Oct 17, 2017)




----------



## April (Oct 17, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 17, 2017)




----------



## April (Oct 18, 2017)




----------



## April (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## featherlite (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## featherlite (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 21, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 21, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 21, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 21, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 21, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 21, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 21, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 21, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 22, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 22, 2017)




----------



## April (Oct 23, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 27, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 27, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 27, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 28, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 28, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Oct 28, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Oct 28, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Oct 28, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 29, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 29, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 29, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 29, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 29, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 29, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 29, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 29, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 29, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 29, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## April (Nov 1, 2017)




----------



## April (Nov 2, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 4, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 4, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 4, 2017)




----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Nov 4, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 4, 2017)




----------



## April (Nov 5, 2017)




----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Nov 5, 2017)




----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Nov 5, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 5, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 5, 2017)




----------



## Bonzi (Nov 6, 2017)




----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Nov 6, 2017)




----------



## April (Nov 6, 2017)




----------



## April (Nov 6, 2017)




----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Nov 6, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 6, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 6, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 6, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 6, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## Bonzi (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## April (Nov 9, 2017)

Diamond, gold, and platinum broach..​


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 10, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 10, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 10, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 10, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 10, 2017)




----------



## Wyatt earp (Nov 10, 2017)

For *AngelsNDemons ..i thought this was cool and thought of you ..




 *


----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 11, 2017)




----------



## April (Nov 12, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 12, 2017)




----------



## April (Nov 15, 2017)




----------



## Bonzi (Nov 16, 2017)




----------



## Wyatt earp (Nov 18, 2017)




----------



## Wyatt earp (Nov 18, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 19, 2017)

“At precisely 11:11 a.m. [PT] each Veterans Day (Nov. 11), the sun’s rays pass through the ellipses of the five Armed Services pillars to form a perfect solar spotlight over a mosaic of The Great Seal of the United States,” Only Once A Year At 11:11 AM The Sun Aligns Perfectly To Uncover This Memorial’s Hidden Beauty


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 19, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 19, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 19, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 19, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 20, 2017)

So cute


----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 22, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## April (Nov 24, 2017)

Cabochon emeralds and diamonds set in platinum.​


----------



## Wyatt earp (Nov 24, 2017)

drifter said:


>




I always loved a woman's back , because you can message it , make her feel good and then get to the good parts like her ear lobes


----------



## OldLady (Nov 27, 2017)

The mating nest of a Japanese pufferfish.  The fish is 5 inches long and spends 30+ nonstop hours creating this 6 foot mandala on the ocean floor to attract Mrs. Pufferfish.  Then they snuggle and things happen.  She then leaves while he flattens an area in the center and builds up a hill of sand, where she returns and lays her eggs.
A 5 inch long FISH makes this, with no brain, no self awareness, no hands, no nothing.  It blows my mind, even more than the perfect spirals of the sea shells snails make.  Nature is amazing.
Check this out--it's short.


TNHarley


----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 28, 2017)

Array by Hamon&#x27;s Nikon, on Flickr


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 29, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 29, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 29, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 29, 2017)

Heaven


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 29, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 29, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 1, 2017)

This subterranean city carved out of salt in Poland will astonish you


----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 2, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 3, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 3, 2017)




----------



## April (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## April (Dec 8, 2017)




----------



## featherlite (Dec 9, 2017)




----------



## April (Dec 9, 2017)




----------



## featherlite (Dec 9, 2017)




----------



## April (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## featherlite (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 21, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 21, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 21, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 21, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 21, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 21, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 22, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 23, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 26, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 26, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 1, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 1, 2018)




----------



## April (Jan 2, 2018)




----------



## April (Jan 2, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 2, 2018)

Moncton amateur photographer captures amazing ‘light pillars’ phenomenon


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 2, 2018)




----------



## April (Jan 4, 2018)




----------



## April (Jan 4, 2018)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Jan 4, 2018)

drifter said:


>





drifter said:


>



Feels like dinnertime! 



drifter said:


>


----------



## April (Jan 4, 2018)




----------



## OldLady (Jan 5, 2018)

April said:


> View attachment 164697​


I'll take two.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 5, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 5, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 6, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 6, 2018)




----------



## April (Jan 6, 2018)




----------



## April (Jan 6, 2018)




----------



## April (Jan 6, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 7, 2018)

Amazing David Bowie mural in Phoenix, AZ by Maggie Keane.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 7, 2018)




----------



## April (Jan 8, 2018)




----------



## April (Jan 8, 2018)




----------



## April (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## Bob Blaylock (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## April (Jan 15, 2018)




----------



## April (Jan 15, 2018)




----------



## ding (Jan 16, 2018)




----------



## ding (Jan 16, 2018)




----------



## miketx (Jan 16, 2018)




----------



## ding (Jan 16, 2018)

Can you see it?


----------



## April (Jan 16, 2018)

ding said:


> Can you see it?


I could probably see it if I had an actual cut out/print of it. I don't have a printer.


----------



## ding (Jan 16, 2018)

April said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > Can you see it?
> ...


You can do it on the screen.  Just stare in the general direction of it (without trying to look at anything, almost like you are trying to look past it) and when the image starts to pop into focus be patient don't rush to see it.


----------



## April (Jan 16, 2018)

ding said:


> April said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...


Car? Keep in mind my eyesight is crap and I am in need of a new prescription.


----------



## ding (Jan 16, 2018)

April said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > April said:
> ...


Buffalo


----------



## April (Jan 16, 2018)

thank you...


----------



## ding (Jan 16, 2018)

Here's a naughty one.


----------



## April (Jan 16, 2018)

ding said:


> Here's a naughty one.


A woman seductively posing with her head back. 

go effing figure!


----------



## April (Jan 16, 2018)




----------



## ding (Jan 16, 2018)

April said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a naughty one.
> ...


You just needed motivation.

Go back and try the buffalo.  I bet you can do it now.


----------



## April (Jan 16, 2018)

ding said:


> April said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...


Ha! I made out the shape of a cow...

Close enough.


----------



## April (Jan 16, 2018)




----------



## April (Jan 18, 2018)




----------



## Bob Blaylock (Jan 21, 2018)

The last of these pictures is in anaglyph 3D.  If you have a pair of standard red/blue 3D glasses, put them on to view that last picture.


----------



## April (Jan 23, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 27, 2018)

松雪(DSC_8682) by nans0410(busy), on Flickr


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## April (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 31, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 31, 2018)




----------



## Bob Blaylock (Jan 31, 2018)

My workplace, this morning.


----------



## featherlite (Feb 2, 2018)




----------



## Bob Blaylock (Feb 4, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 8, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 17, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 17, 2018)

North Pier Light by karin de bruin, on Flickr


----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## April (Feb 22, 2018)




----------



## April (Feb 22, 2018)




----------



## April (Feb 22, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 25, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 27, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 5, 2018)




----------



## April (Mar 6, 2018)




----------



## April (Mar 7, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 8, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 14, 2018)




----------



## Bob Blaylock (Mar 16, 2018)

Interesting patterns of light in these clouds.  I took this picture earlier today.


----------



## Oddball (Mar 16, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 18, 2018)




----------



## Bob Blaylock (Mar 18, 2018)




----------



## April (Mar 24, 2018)




----------



## April (Mar 28, 2018)




----------



## Bob Blaylock (Mar 28, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## Bob Blaylock (Mar 31, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 4, 2018)




----------



## April (Apr 5, 2018)




----------



## Bob Blaylock (Apr 6, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 6, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 7, 2018)




----------



## Bob Blaylock (Apr 7, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 7, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 7, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 8, 2018)




----------



## April (Apr 9, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 12, 2018)




----------



## Bob Blaylock (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 16, 2018)




----------



## April (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## April (Apr 18, 2018)




----------



## featherlite (Apr 19, 2018)




----------



## featherlite (Apr 19, 2018)




----------



## featherlite (Apr 19, 2018)




----------



## April (Apr 20, 2018)




----------



## April (Apr 20, 2018)




----------



## April (Apr 20, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 20, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 20, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## April (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## April (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## April (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 22, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 22, 2018)




----------



## Bob Blaylock (Apr 22, 2018)




----------



## April (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 29, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 29, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## April (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## April (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## Bob Blaylock (May 1, 2018)




----------



## April (May 2, 2018)




----------



## April (May 6, 2018)




----------



## April (May 7, 2018)




----------



## April (May 8, 2018)

'Pele Dancing'


----------



## April (May 12, 2018)




----------



## April (May 12, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (May 15, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 15, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 17, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (May 18, 2018)

http://imgfave.com/view/8411250


----------



## April (May 20, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (May 20, 2018)




----------



## April (May 23, 2018)




----------



## OldLady (May 23, 2018)

This morning, an old neglected perennial border beneath a really old tree was loaded with forget me nots that keep volunteering their way each year among the weeds.  Couldn't find a picture to do it justice.  Sign of spring.


----------



## Manonthestreet (May 23, 2018)

Photographer Captures Eagle and Fox Fighting Over Rabbit in Midair


----------



## Manonthestreet (May 23, 2018)

A Tour Of Cathedral Valley - Ugo Cei Photography


----------



## Michelle420 (May 25, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 25, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 25, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (May 26, 2018)




----------



## April (May 26, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 29, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 29, 2018)




----------



## April (May 31, 2018)




----------



## April (Jun 3, 2018)

The Pomegranate Heart, Salvador Dali, 1949, 18 karat yellow gold, natural rubies, diamonds.​


----------



## April (Jun 7, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 12, 2018)




----------



## April (Jun 18, 2018)




----------



## April (Jul 2, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 4, 2018)




----------



## April (Jul 4, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 14, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 14, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 14, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## April (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## April (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## April (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 29, 2018)




----------



## Bob Blaylock (Jul 29, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 29, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 29, 2018)




----------



## Bob Blaylock (Jul 30, 2018)

I have to wonder how well this manufacturer thought through the name for their cable-tie product.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 1, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 3, 2018)

Nico Trinkhaus
Panoramic view of Singapore Marina


----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 13, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 14, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 14, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 14, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 16, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 22, 2018)




----------



## Bob Blaylock (Aug 26, 2018)




----------



## April (Aug 28, 2018)




----------



## April (Aug 28, 2018)




----------



## April (Aug 28, 2018)




----------



## April (Aug 29, 2018)




----------



## April (Aug 30, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 3, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 5, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 7, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 10, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 14, 2018)

Excalibur - The Knights of the Round Table | RDDBEX0684 | Roger Dubuis


----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 15, 2018)




----------



## April (Sep 15, 2018)

​


----------



## April (Sep 17, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 17, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 17, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 17, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 17, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 17, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 17, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 17, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 17, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 17, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 19, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 19, 2018)




----------



## April (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## April (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## April (Sep 22, 2018)

It's a cake!!!


----------



## April (Sep 25, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 25, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 26, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 27, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## April (Oct 11, 2018)




----------



## April (Oct 11, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 18, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 18, 2018)

Here Are Photos Shot on the Rebooted Kodak Ektachrome Film


----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 21, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 21, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 21, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 22, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 22, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 26, 2018)

Photos of the New Futuristic Library in China with 1.2 Million Books


----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 26, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 26, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 26, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 26, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 26, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 29, 2018)




----------



## April (Nov 2, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 2, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 2, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 10, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 10, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 10, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 10, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 10, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 10, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 10, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 15, 2018)

World's First Underground Luxury Hotel Opens in China - Geek.com


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 16, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 16, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 16, 2018)




----------



## Natural Citizen (Nov 16, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 19, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 22, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 22, 2018)




----------



## April (Nov 23, 2018)




----------



## April (Nov 26, 2018)




----------



## April (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 2, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 9, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 15, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 18, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## April (Dec 27, 2018)




----------



## April (Dec 27, 2018)




----------



## April (Dec 28, 2018)




----------



## April (Dec 28, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 28, 2018)




----------



## April (Jan 2, 2019)




----------



## April (Jan 6, 2019)




----------



## April (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 10, 2019)

IF the pic is moving you are stressed


----------



## April (Jan 21, 2019)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 23, 2019)

San Diego by Joits, on Flickr


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 23, 2019)

12 Photos that prove Cape Cod sunsets are stunning in Winter | Amazingly Beautiful Nature And Travel Photography Of Cape Cod National Seashore


----------



## April (Jan 24, 2019)




----------



## April (Jan 27, 2019)




----------



## April (Jan 27, 2019)




----------



## April (Jan 27, 2019)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 30, 2019)




----------



## April (Feb 3, 2019)




----------



## April (Feb 4, 2019)




----------



## April (Feb 5, 2019)




----------



## April (Feb 7, 2019)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 14, 2019)




----------



## April (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 20, 2019)

Firefall Will Glow Bright in Yosemite Until This Weekend
Have always wanted to go see this.....happening now


----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 24, 2019)

Get Bids Ready: $68 Million Waterfront Home In Coral Gables Set For Auction


----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 2, 2019)




----------



## April (Mar 2, 2019)




----------



## April (Mar 24, 2019)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 30, 2019)

SaltyBrinePreDawn_DSC_0879 by Keith R Wahl, on Flickr


----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 30, 2019)

Flowers carpet in the forest by Caroline Henry, on Flickr


----------



## April (Mar 31, 2019)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 2, 2019)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 12, 2019)




----------



## April (Apr 12, 2019)




----------



## April (Apr 17, 2019)

Eyes of God cave..Bulgaria..


----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 18, 2019)

https://gizmodo.com/hubble-telescope-turns-29-shares-incredible-photo-of-s-1834150389


----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 20, 2019)

3265 by Mikael Laaksonen, on Flickr


----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 20, 2019)

Matchstick Heroes by Neil Hall, on Flickr


----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 20, 2019)

Nore Wood by Bill Brooks, on Flickr


----------



## Manonthestreet (May 1, 2019)




----------



## Manonthestreet (May 1, 2019)




----------



## April (May 2, 2019)




----------



## Manonthestreet (May 7, 2019)




----------



## Manonthestreet (May 8, 2019)

Mighty Mississippi by Josh Whitman, on Flickr


----------



## April (May 9, 2019)




----------



## April (May 27, 2019)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 2, 2019)




----------



## April (Jun 3, 2019)

Recycled plastic bottle...




​


----------



## April (Jun 15, 2019)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 16, 2019)

Massive waterfront mansion with 13 rooms set to become most expensive home in Palm Beach | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 16, 2019)




----------



## April (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 23, 2019)

Caernarfon Castle by Pete Rigby, on Flickr


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 2, 2019)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 2, 2019)




----------



## Frankeneinstein (Jul 2, 2019)

Kat said:


>


Nice


----------



## April (Jul 2, 2019)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 5, 2019)

Stunning NASA image reveals the red, white and blue gases given off by an interstellar 'firework | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 6, 2019)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 13, 2019)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 15, 2019)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 16, 2019)

A Rainbow Sunset at Kalalau Beach by Sean Goebel, on Flickr


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 16, 2019)

It&#x27;s What We Do (Explored 7/14/2019) by Tony, on Flickr


----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 5, 2019)

Waitomo Caves, New Zealand


----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 5, 2019)

The Marble Cathedral, Chile


----------



## April (Aug 15, 2019)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 28, 2019)

12 Standout Cars From the 2019 Quail Motorsports Gathering


----------



## April (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## April (Sep 9, 2019)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 10, 2019)

A portion of Kure Beach Pier was damaged by Hurricane Dorian winds.
Been there


----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 13, 2019)

Hong Kong skyline at night [PT]

Photo credit: Timon Studler


----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 13, 2019)

John Ringling Causeway by Angelika Schauf, on Flickr


----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 16, 2019)

The "Field of Light at Sensorio" in Paso Robles is made up of 58,000 solar-powered lights just off California 46 East.
(Laura Dickinson)


----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 9, 2019)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 4, 2019)




----------



## April (Nov 5, 2019)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## Bob Blaylock (Nov 27, 2019)

I'm not usually easy to persuade to watch videos online.  This one, I came across some years ago.  I do not know what to tell you, to convince you that it is worth watching, but trust me, it really is.

  It is a creation of Glen Keane, the son of Bil Keane of Family Circus fame.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 1, 2019)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 2, 2020)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 7, 2020)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 12, 2020)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 12, 2020)




----------



## April (Jan 21, 2020)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 22, 2020)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 3, 2020)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 3, 2020)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 3, 2020)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 11, 2020)

Italy announces all shops except pharmacies and food outlets will CLOSE amid coronavirus crisis | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 11, 2020)

24 Shocking Pictures Of Famous Places Before And After The Coronavirus Outbreak


----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 21, 2020)




----------



## tycho1572 (Mar 21, 2020)

This thread reminded me of this commercial...


----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## Manonthestreet (May 2, 2020)




----------



## Manonthestreet (May 23, 2020)




----------



## Bob Blaylock (May 23, 2020)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## Corazon (Jul 4, 2020)

A beautiful white toucan


----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 28, 2020)




----------



## toobfreak (Jul 28, 2020)

Kat said:


>


Wish some of these were larger files.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 13, 2020)




----------



## Bob Blaylock (Sep 18, 2020)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## Bob Blaylock (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 20, 2020)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 20, 2020)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 20, 2020)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 20, 2020)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 2, 2020)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 2, 2020)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 4, 2020)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 4, 2020)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 10, 2020)

drifter said:


>


----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 20, 2020)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 20, 2020)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 20, 2020)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## kseeding (Dec 29, 2020)

drifter said:


>


Where was this? I love the sky, just wow!


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 29, 2020)

kseeding said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



I think it was Arizona.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## Bob Blaylock (Jan 23, 2021)

About sixteen years ago, as I was coming near to the end of my time working at one thrift store, and getting ready to go back out into the Real World, an unusual vintage Minolta camera came through, which I ended up buying.

  I am now coming close to the end of my time at a different thrift store, again getting ready to go out into the Real World.  In the last week, an even more unusual vintage Minolta camera came through, and I bought it.

  The larger camera, to the left, is a Minolta 110 Zoom SLR.  That's the one I got in 2005.  It takes 110 film, which was once a common 16-millimeter format, mostly used in small, cheap cameras.  This was an unusual example of a higher-end camera made to take that film.

  The smaller camera, to the right, is a Minolta 16-II.  I just bought it yesterday.  It uses a proprietary 16-millimeter form format.  I don't know if it's even possible to get film to fit it, these days.  It's very similar in basic design and operation to the classic Minox cameras, most widely known as the cameras that spies are often depicted using in old movies to take pictures of secret documents.  I don't know if Minolta copied Minox, or Minox copied Minolta. but in spite of the similar names, and in this case, remarkably similar products, they are completely unrelated brands.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## Ringtone (Feb 8, 2021)

Good stuff!


----------



## Ringtone (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## Ringtone (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## HenryBHough (Feb 27, 2021)

Guess where!


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 27, 2021)

HenryBHough said:


> Guess where!
> 
> View attachment 462525



where?


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## HenryBHough (Feb 28, 2021)

Michelle420 said:


> where?



Top of The London Eye.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 16, 2021)

NASA Shows Video of 2 Black Holes Dance Around, Bend Light Off Each Other (microsoftnewskids.com)


----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 16, 2021)




----------



## miketx (Jul 16, 2021)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 19, 2021)

Three British siblings took a selfie at the exact moment a fireball of lightning struck them
					

What a photo!




					notthebee.com


----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 4, 2021)

SpaceX's private Inspiration4 crew gets their astronaut wings
					

"I cried when I got my wings!" - Inspiration4 pilot Sian Proctor.




					www.space.com


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Oct 5, 2021)




----------

